# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Vargje ne Anglisht!

## ^AngeL^

know in my heart that you are the one, 
I could have searched my whole life until it was done, 
But I need not do that to know it is you 
That I want to be with until my life is through. 
You have brought such happiness and love to my life 
And to know that someday I will be your wife 
Is the most wonderful gift you could give to me. 
And in return, I'll always love you and be 
More than you could ever have dreamed in a wife, 
Because no man will ever be more loved in his life. 
I love you from the deepest part of my soul, 
And I promise I'll love you like this 'till we're old. 
When our lives are through we will look back and say, 
That we love each other even more now than we did yesterday, 
I know in my heart that you are the one, 
And I'll love you with all my heart 'til my life is done.

----------


## drini_në_TR

That's sweet girl!
Më bën të qaj që s'kam qënë unë i pari që të të njihte ty! Lums ai që është pranë teje se paska një vajzë shumë fisnike!
Keep your Faith!
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## Grindavecja

rrushe, aman mi si je si shpirt je... ;)
shume shume e bukur, vetem gjynaf qe doja ta beja paste ene smu be ;(

----------


## ^AngeL^

Loving you might be wrong,
but I can't shut my feelings off
when my love for you 
is so strong.
I know the difference 
between wrong and right,
but tonight, as I sit here 
under the moonlight,
I question...
What good is life
when you are staring at the stars alone?
When you have no one coming home from work, 
saying, "Honey, I'm home."
I've had the experience of both,
being alone and having a hand to hold.
And it's the loneliness, the emptiness,
that hardens a heart, weighs down the soul.
So, if loving you is wrong, 
but following my heart is right,
I just might let myself fall 
completely in love with you tonight.

----------


## ^AngeL^

There is a secret place 
Within the heart of me,
Where thoughts of you return
Like haunting melodies.

I long to have you with me;
Only you can make life whole;
I never can forget you,
You're in my heart and soul.

----------


## ^AngeL^

To Watch You Leaving . . .

is to know such pain, it's jagged edges tearing into my soul. As a stake from the garden tears into the warm, dark earth.

To Watch You Leaving . . .

knowing all the while that never again will I fit myself, warm with sleep, against your solid back.

Nor hear your steady breathing. Or feel the beating of your heart.

To Watch You Leaving . . .

aware in every moment of every day that my dreams, my future; once tied with silken ribbons to yours, will never come to be.

And the mornings once so silent and hopeful, us gazing at the mountains and so gently awaiting forever - are now but small pieces of my past.

To Watch You Leaving . . .

your heart a tight fist of anger and your dry eyes betraying nothing of you. I cry for both of us, my love, because you will not.

To Watch You Leaving . . .

is to know that I've lost my place on this earth. My station. My heart's home. That I will wander, forever a nomad. Alone and afraid. And in my troubled dreams watch you leave, again and again.

For the balance of my days.

----------


## ^AngeL^

The dreams you dream
are merely images
of a darkened soul
inflicting pain on me.
Drown your acceptance
and believe in me.
The power of love
is all I need.
The warmth of your touch
the motion, the feel
entirely of your heartbeat.
Do you love?
Are you free?
Can you let go of
all those secluded worries?
I love your compassion
I can hear your heart beat for another,
to love you like I do.
Why won't you realize
my love is for you
I understand you want to leave
and I will release you.
But let it be known
it was only Love for you
I have ever shown

----------


## ^AngeL^

Shattered Pieces 

Inside my sleeve, I pull out my heart,
handing it to you, "careful it's fragile,
and easily falls apart."

Extending your arms, you take the heart in
your tender warm hands.
It falls into a million shattered pieces - on
the floor it lands.

You begin to bend down to pick it up, sorrow and
sadness in your eyes.

Apologies are not enough.

Looking at you with tears in my eyes,
I ask you not to pick up the pieces of a heart
that has fallen apart.

I am the one who needs to pick up the pieces of
my shattered heart - one by one, piece by piece.

I need to put it together again, some how. some way.

Each piece of my heart has a memory so true.
Each piece of my heart has part of you.

You are the one who is leaving to start a new lease on life.
I'll just be here on my knees picking up the pieces of a
heart that feels like it's being pierced with a knife.

All my tears won't keep you near
All my tears won't mend what's not here.

Again I look at you with a whisper in my voice,
The only way my heart will mend and finally be complete,
is if you and I can come together without being discreet.
You see, what we have here and today, helps me face the
world, with a love for you that gives a glow -
but now, my darling, you made a choice.

My heart is on this floor, shattered and broke.
With each piece I pick up -
I need to learn to let go.

----------


## ^AngeL^

Can I Love You? 
I gave my heart to you
I set my standards high
I laid my eyes on you,
I laughed and cried with you,
I told you my hopes and dreams,
My Love and Fears.

My tears I shed all over your shoulder.
In the end,
I came to see that you were
the only guy I could ever trust.
When I see you,
my face lights up with aspiration, and happiness.
When we talk, I can feel the load unload
with soothing words from you.

I have the feeling of love in my heart.
In my mind, I say "You don't mean a thing. "
In my words, I say "You are just a friend. "
But in the deep end of my heart,
I think of only you

When I tell you my expectations of a guy,
You tell me never to fall short of what I want.
But only one thing stands in the way -
You are a friend.

Can I still love you the way that I do?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

sh nice kjo :) bravo

----------


## TiLoNcE

ene muve me pelqevi shume..

^Angel^ suksese yll

----------


## ^AngeL^

:) xxxx ............... xxxx

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Engjell eshte bukur te krijosh edhe ne shqip.Ja nje homazh per ty.

Hallet dhe pija

Ulem, rri ,pi...
pran nje xhami,mbi nje stol
me nje gote bej dashuri

Hap syte , rri, shikoj...
nuk me flet as nje njeri
Veten "vras", hallet "mbyse"
ne nje gote me raki

Bota nis te rrotullohet
mbi tryezen shami-bardhe
prane tyre behet femij
c'do njeri sado i madh

Nga cigaret avullon
tymi i zi me ngjyre te bardhe
ne mes tyre une jame mbret
mbreteroj mbi nje germadh.

----------


## ^AngeL^

*I'M SORRY*

I'm sorry for the way I treated you
The way I screw you
I'm sorry for making you believe
that my feelings were real
Baby i'm sorry, 
I really am
You never done anything to me
To be treated like that.
I didn't mean to hurt you that bad
Baby you were this guy
That though every girl will fall into your arms
Accept it that you got what you deserve...
But i feel sorry that it was me
Because I had no reason to be mean
I'm sorry again for what I have done
For making you do things that I asked
Things that you shouldn't have done
Like fighting with your friends
And quiting your job
Baby I got to say
Seen you cry it was great
But i'm sorry,I shouldn't have done
Or make you believe in me 
Because my feelings were never real
I'm sorry,,,, I truly am

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Engjell eshte bukur te krijosh edhe ne shqip.Ja nje homazh per ty.
> 
> Hallet dhe pija
> 
> Ulem, rri ,pi...
> pran nje xhami,mbi nje stol
> me nje gote bej dashuri
> 
> Hap syte , rri, shikoj...
> ...


peshkaqeni shum faleminderit per poezine qe sapo shkruajte me larte.

ishte shume bukur,,
valle gjithe qajne hallin me cigaren dhe alkolin.
un po mendoja ndryshe...........psh nje kenge vai,,te lehteson.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Eshte kenaqesi te bisedosh me nje engjell.Me pelqen menyra jote e te menduarit.
Mos kishe ne mendje kete:

JETA VJEN VETEM NJE HERE

Jetet tona do shuhen, do humbasin
                                                                        sikur s'kane ekzistuar kurre
Lumenjte perseri do te rrjedhin 
                                                                        ne shtreterit e tyre shtruar me gure
Yjet do shkelqejne larte ne qiell
                                                                         per mijra vjet te tjere
Eshtrat tona thelle ne toke
                                                                         do kthehen ne mermer
Brezat e ardheshem do te n'a shohin
                                                                          te kthyer ne gure
Ja dy dashnore do thone 
                                                                          qe nuk jane dashur kurre
Emrin e keq kesaj historie
                                                                           do t'ia japesh ti
Nuk eshte e drejte qe jetet tona te kthehen
                                                                           ne nje bajate histori
Gjitheshka te kaluar mos e paragjyko
                                                                           ajo nuk kthehet prap
Ditet vijne vetem nje here 
                                                                           dhe ikin me vrap
Ditet bejne muaj e muajt bejne vite 
                                                                            ato nuk kthehen me
Jetet tona rreshkasin drej humbtires 
                                                                            ngadal e pa ze
Si nje enderr e shkurter mes gjumit pa fund
                                                                            eshte kjo jeta jone
Pa kuptuar e embel vjen
                                                                            dhe pa kuptuar e hidhur shkon
S'kemi kohe te humbasim, 
                                                                            te mboshim oret tona me merzi
Eja e dashur ketu prane meje 
                                                                            te harroemi ne dashuri
Eja e dashur 
                                                                            te mos humbasim a'snje cast
Eja e dashur
                                                                            s'na jepet me ky rast
Eja  e dashur 
                                                                            te bashkohemi te dy ne nji
Eja e dashur
                                                                            te shendrrohemi ne dashuri

E shprehur ne shqipe eshte me c'liruese .

naten e mire engjull...............

----------


## ^AngeL^

peshkaqeni poezia me lart,,shume REAL,dicka shume e vecante,,eshte e vertet ne shqip tingellojne me bukur dhe ndjehen me me shum kenaqesi.

urime. edhe un po te pershendes me nje poezi timen te shkruar ne shqip.




DUA
Dua te ik large
Atje ku as qyqja nuk vje
vetem un me shqiponjen 
bredhim here here

Do ik large
Atje ku kush emrin sma therret
Atje ku ska paqe as tmerr
atje ku rri nder re

Do ik large
atje ku kush frymen sma ndien
atje ku kush portretin sma njef
atje ku princesha do jem un vet.


Naten e mire peshkaqeni33..

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Mire mbrema ENGJELL

Me kenaqesi konstatoj pe pena jote ne shqipe tingellon me embel. 
Ku do te vesh vall Engjell?   Kudo qe te shkosh nuk besoj te kesh probleme me mikpritjen. Ne zemren time mbaj gjithmon nje dritare hapur per engjujt.         WELCOME

Ajo qe me percolle me vargjet e tua eshte:
Me jep pershtypjen e nje zemre te vetmuar, te merzitur nga vetmia, qe i rebelohet vetmise. Dhe per t'a luftuar zgjedhe armen me te zakuneshme, largimin prej saj. Nuk ka rendesi mundimi(largesia) per kete shpirt te vetmuar por qellimi .
Nje zemer e embel, e bute, delikate, eshte gati per te fluturuar e lire ne nje bote te re, te pa njohur, ku s'e njeh njeri. Egjithe kjo per c'fare...
"atje ku princesha do jem un vet"
Qellimi eshte te jete zot i fateve te saj. Bukur ENGJELL. Me pelqen pershkrimi, kompozicioni(ndertimi), frymemarrja.
Engjell mos vall ke pershkruar vetveten. Ne pergjithesi ne shkrimet tona nuk i shpetojme dot kesaj gracke. Engjell ti je keshtu..................

Une te kisha perfytyruar keshtu:

     Enderroj

Nata zbriste mbi cati
pertej xhamit binte shi
gjysme zjarri nen oxhak..............shoqeri te bente ty

Dera hapej, mbyllej prap
eren mbante kaliqaf
nje qiri me gjysme flake...............shoqeri me bente mua

Yjet kapeshin per dore
formonin kuroren yjnore
nen qerpik ky gjum i embel...........zbukuron ballin tend

Dore e vogel e bute e bardhe
si ledhaton shkembin nje vale
nen qerpik ky gjum i embel.............perkedhel ballin tim

Nata eshte ulur mbi cati
pertej xhamit s'ka me shi
nen oxhak zjarri eshte shuar..........gjume te embel vogelushe

Dera rri mbyllur s'hapet me
era eshte lodhur s'ben me ze
flaka e qiririt vjen e shuhet...............bashke me te edhe endrra ime

Une engjujt i shikoj vetem neper endrra. Faleminderit per atmosferen qe krijove.Ne fund te fundit eshte bukur te jesh ENGJELL.

 Gjume te embel  ENGJELL.................  Neser na pret nje dite e re

----------


## ^AngeL^

peshkaqeni33


ajo poezia qe kisha shkruar me lart,,ka nje vit besoj se e kam shkruar,,ku po thuajse kam thurur endren time.

ne kete bot ku jemi smund te ndryshosh asgje,,ne ate qe kisha pershkruar,,ku princesha do jem un vet,,,te ndryshoj gjithcka,te jem un me veten dhe shqiponjen shtegetare ku do zoteronim ato vende,,ato jane natyra,,airi,qielli,yjet,hena,,dielli e keto,,ne nje vend ku do jetoj per veten time dhe e lire shpirterisht.




peshkaqeni dhe un te uroj nje nate te kendeshme duke te pershendetur me nje poezi ,,dhe un Engjell sjam,,por kshu do kisha qef te isha :D




* Te prita* 
Te prita shum gjeta
gjersa dielli perendoj
dhe mengjesi agoj
kaluan dhe dit te tjera
por un kisha durim dhe prisja
sepse smund te flakja tutje jetes time
durimi smu sos kurr
akoma pres
i shof yjet kur dalin
dhe lulet kur hapen ne mengjes
dhe pres pres

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Mire mbrema ENGJELL

Nje dite akoma po shuhet dalengadale dhe jetet tona me nje dite me shume jane renduar , kujtimet tona me nje dite me shume jane pasuruar dhe une prap ketu engjell po te shkruaj. Me the qe s'je engjell, por s'dua t'a besoj. Ne vargjet e tua te kunderten kuptoj, nese e kam gabim zoti te me korrigjoje. Ne kete bote asnje nuk lind i destinuar(i rekomanduar) per tu bere dicka. Jemi ne ata qe zgjedhim gjate jetes c'fare do te behemi. Dhe ti zgjodhe te behesh ENGJELL. Njeriu nuk eshte ai qe duket por ai qe ndihet. 
Sidoqofte per mua je ENGJELL.

Ketu pritja duket e gjate ENGJELL. Nje pritje te tille do t'a kishte zili dhe ODISEA. Nuk e di per cilin ke shkruajtur kete poezi por te them te drejten me pushtoi nje ndjenje zilie ndaj tij. Megjithese dashuria ne kete pjese nuk permendet drejteperdrejte ate e ndien, e ke kaq prane sa te duket se do t'a prekesh me dore, e ndien kaqe afer sa te duket sikur ato vargje jane shkruar per ty. Dhe ne fund fare thua "Ah kjo poezi te me kushtohej mua".Ngarkimi emocional ndihet.

Nuk e di ke pret, por kushdo qe te jete nuk e meriton pritjen tende, kaq te gjate, kaq torturuese deri ne agoni. Dhe ne qoftese e takon thuaji nga ana ime qe s'te meriton.

Gjume te embel ENGJELL vjershetor

----------

